# Honesty May Not be the Best Policy...



## Nomad (May 17, 2011)

At least in this case.



> A Chula Vista man who authorities say admitted on a San Diego police job application that he once had sexual contact with a child and had viewed child pornography has been arrested.





> Righthouse said Williams answer yes to questions about whether he ever had sexual contact with a child, looked at a child for sexual pleasure, or viewed, bought or sold child pornography.
> 
> He explained on the form that when he was 29 he had tried to touch a younger cousin as she slept, and at age 35 he had started viewing child porn after an intense argument with his wife.



Thank you for your honesty.  May you rot in prison for a long long time.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2011)

Nomad said:


> At least in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have relative who is thirteen. His parent's suspected him of drug use, and happened to have a urinalysis kit on hand. He beat the test but he just had to go on facebook and blab the whole story complete with the name of his supplier. Needless to say he is busted. LOL All you have to do is ask, and sometimes they will answer.
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2011)

That happens more often than you think...

Most police background investigators I know and most polygraphers who do background/pre-employment tests have a story or two of the guy who confesses to a crime when they're called in.  In a few cases, they've been on the level of "OK, you stay right here for a minute..." and call in someone to arrest the subject.


----------

